# Useable touch operating systems for N7



## TheFinalFrontEar (Mar 12, 2015)

Does anybody know of a touch compatible o/s i can install on my Google/Asus nexus 7 device in a bootloop state, was contemplating a linux install. Are there other than Ubuntu Touch and the obvious Android?

Many Thanks.


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 3, 2015)

Have you looked at Tizen? Another linux-based mobile OS, but less popular. There are ports for some platforms, but I had no chance to try it yet. 
Maybe next month I'll get it to work on my old Allwinner A10-powered tablet.


----------

